# Coverage in the summer?



## supermodella (Mar 29, 2011)

I currently use MAC Studio Fix with their Skinfinish Natural powder as well as Select concealer right now,and while I love this coverage, it is clear that it will not look good in the hot summer months of New Jersey, especially with sweating and etc. But my problem is I have a bit of hyperpigmentation, which is mostly why I use SF to give my face one overall skintone (forehead and eye area are darker, while center of face is lighter).

  	Is there any alternative I can do, because I want to have my even skintone but I'm looking for a lighter/waterproof makeup. Does MAC have products like this? Or what do you ladies do in the summer, do you avoid liquid foundation despite hyperpigmentation? Help! Summer's coming fast!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Mar 30, 2011)

Both solutions I have are non-MAC.  I've found MAC isn't so great in high-humidity--especially if you have oily skin like I do.

  	[Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet+ Foundation] -- This is very light, waterproof and a dream to use!  I use this foundation every day and while pricey, it is so worth it.  This combined with the HD setting powder and my face looks flawless!  Hardly any oil breakthru.  FYI, I used MAC's Studio Fix Fluid and it was so heavy on my skin compared to MUFE's formula.

  	[Bare Escentuals Matte SPF15] -- This is a powder foundation but I use this religiously in the summer months and when on vacation in Florida.  Feels light, soft and you can control the coverage level.  If you have oily skin you may have to do a mid-day touch-up.  Overall I'm very pleased with it.

  	Hope that helps!

  	ETA: Sorry I missed your Q about hyperpigmentation.  I have a lot of acne scars so I have to use a waterproof concealer (usually MAC Studio concealer w/ SPF) to cover my scars then do foundation.  I had a MAC makeup artist show me how to do this and it works great for me.  The key is a 'waterproof' concealer.


----------



## Nicala (Mar 30, 2011)

Is your hyper pigmentation from acne? What I do is Tarte tinted moisturizer to even out the redness in my face and spot conceal the hyper pigmentation from acne that I have. Then I apply Everyday Minerals matte mineral powder or Urban Decay's.


----------



## kikidkilla (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicala said:


> Is your hyper pigmentation from acne? What I do is Tarte tinted moisturizer to even out the redness in my face and spot conceal the hyper pigmentation from acne that I have. Then I apply Everyday Minerals matte mineral powder or Urban Decay's.



 	How many acne spots did you have? 2 months ago I broke out like crazy like 20 pimples at once only on my cheeks...they went away and i have not broke out since and hadn't really broken out at all before this occassion but i still have all these little red and brown spots..I've had 3 glycolic peels and they are small and look a bit like dark freckles but I hate them. I can't seem to find a foundaton that has good coverage.


----------



## Nicala (Mar 30, 2011)

kikidkilla said:


> How many acne spots did you have? 2 months ago I broke out like crazy like 20 pimples at once only on my cheeks...they went away and i have not broke out since and hadn't really broken out at all before this occassion but i still have all these little red and brown spots..I've had 3 glycolic peels and they are small and look a bit like dark freckles but I hate them. I can't seem to find a foundaton that has good coverage.


  	Probably about the same amount as you. I have a LOT of them over my cheeks, some over my jaw and a few on my forehead. I've been using out the sample for MUFE full cover concealer and it does the job quite well for me.


----------

